# Masonic paintings, art work, etc



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2014)

Let's post some neat artwork. I'll start us off.


----------



## marty15chris (Feb 18, 2014)

I have 2 pieces hanging in my kitchen/dinning area. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 18, 2014)

Mosaic said:


> Let's post some neat artwork. I'll start us off.


I really like that one.


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 18, 2014)

These may have already come up in other threads, but they're interesting all the same...


----------



## Mike Martin (Feb 19, 2014)

A famous one from England, Hogarth's "Night" from 1738:


----------



## Vikti (Feb 21, 2014)

Awesome pictures!  Thanks for sharing, brothers.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## eXillmatic (Feb 26, 2014)

The Iron Worker and King Solomon has always been a favorite of mine:





The codex series are pretty cool as well, no real way to show blown up versions here as they only offer small thumbnails on the site: http://www.ryanjflynn.com/masonic-prints/


----------



## BroJoeSA56 (Feb 27, 2014)

The codex series are pretty cool as well, no real way to show blown up versions here as they only offer small thumbnails on the site: http://www.ryanjflynn.com/masonic-prints/[/QUOTE]

I have a few of Bro. Flynn's creations hanging on the wall in my office... I'd love to have one of his Illuminated patents... one of these days!


----------



## eXillmatic (Feb 28, 2014)

BroJoeSA56 said:


> eXillmatic said:
> 
> 
> > The codex series are pretty cool as well, no real way to show blown up versions here as they only offer small thumbnails on the site: http://www.ryanjflynn.com/masonic-prints/
> ...



I'd like to get the limited edition complete accented codex series, maybe this years taxes will see those up on my wall!


----------



## killspin (Mar 1, 2014)

Mosaic said:


> Let's post some neat artwork. I'll start us off.



Where can I get that Master Mason print?

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## brother josh (Mar 2, 2014)

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 24, 2014)

All great pictures but I REALLY like the Master Mason.


----------



## BroJoeSA56 (Mar 25, 2014)

Here are a few from a recent trip to the Scottish Rite Museum in Lexington, MA


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jjjjjggggg (Mar 25, 2014)

Fantastic!


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jjjjjggggg (Mar 25, 2014)

This three foot copper square and compasses got a good polish this week... Really neat story behind it... Very cool to see this kind of history in my local lodge.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## brother josh (Mar 26, 2014)

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------

